# Hey, How's it Going?



## SONiVOX (Mar 24, 2006)

Its been a while since I posted over here!

Just wanted to say hi & see how everyone is.

Looks like this forum has grown a has got a bunch of new functions too!

So how's everyone doin? 


AJ


----------



## midphase (Mar 24, 2006)

Great....now release SI Orchestra in Kontakt 2 format! Pleeez!!!


----------



## Scott Cairns (Mar 24, 2006)

Ha! Kays you took the words out of my mouth!

I wanted to say hi cause I have a lot of respect for S.I. as a company and like their products....

I was wondering if it would be rude to chime in.... make your products in K2 format please....


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 24, 2006)

I don't mean to start something, but could you imagine SI orchestra with scripting???

well maybe I did mean to start something :twisted:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Mar 24, 2006)

Bet you wish you didn't walk into this ambush, eh Al?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 24, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> I don't mean to start something, but could you imagine SI orchestra with scripting???
> 
> well maybe I did mean to start something :twisted:



I want a dirty version with scripting.


----------



## Hans Adamson (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Al,

Nice to see you here.


----------



## synergy543 (Mar 24, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> I don't mean to start something, but could you imagine SI orchestra with scripting???
> 
> well maybe I did mean to start something :twisted:



Craig, I need to put a new roof on my house and if you convinced SI to release a K2 version I might loose control of my sample additiction and spend this money on SI. Please do not tempt. :twisted:
I already had to put a bucket next to my piano and where I store all my sample DVDs due to a leaky skylight. :shock: And it rains a lot here in Oregon.
If I do sink into desperation, will you write a nice theme for me using SI on "America's Most Wanted"? :lol:


----------



## Chrislight (Mar 24, 2006)

Hey Al! Glad to see you again.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2006)

K2 SI w/Scripting please!

btw - hi Al - nice of you to drop by


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 24, 2006)

Yes , the forum is getting better and better...only the login that keeps giving me a very severe problem  !!!
Please Frederick , fix the problem before the script released :roll: !!!


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 24, 2006)

What's the problem Leo??? You seem to be the only one having login problems!!!

:razz:


----------



## tobyond (Mar 24, 2006)

Yeah, absolutely a K2 version and it would make my year (and yours too as you'd sell a ton of libraries!) or get the mac version of the Giga VI to hurry up, I need your library but am not willing to set up a giga pc - but yeah, it's great to see you here! :smile:


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 24, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> What's the problem Leo??? You seem to be the only one having login problems!!!
> 
> :razz:


ItÂ´s too bad if itÂ´s true...maybe there are some other guys trying to login and say the same thing  !!!


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 24, 2006)

leogardini @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> Yes , the forum is getting better and better...only the login that keeps giving me a very severe problem  !!!
> Please Frederick , fix the problem before the script released :roll: !!!


Hi Leo,

Delete all old bookmarks to VI Control Forum
Clear your browser's cache
Create new bookmarks to VI Control Forum
Login and check the box allowing automatic logins
If all else fails, download a copy of Firefox and use that for VI Control browsing.
Hope this helps.


----------



## lux (Mar 25, 2006)

Hey Al,

re-welcome here 

yeah, actually this is the place :wink: 

Any news about the upcoming VI? looks cool

Luca


----------



## IvanP (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, Al, a scripting version sure sounds awesome!!!

Let it even play better


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 25, 2006)

hi al,

yes, one more voice here ... we all do great, but we would all do "greater" if there would be a K2 version of the SI orchestra.

by the way: i also have the login error, but i found out that the problem is not the forum itself (at least it seems like it) but my safersurf connection via a proxy server.

as soon as i turn the proxy off, everything seems fine.


----------



## Doug Wellington (Mar 25, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> Delete all old bookmarks to VI Control Forum
> Clear your browser's cache
> Create new bookmarks to VI Control Forum
> Login and check the box allowing automatic logins


Done that. Didn't fix my problem here at home... (Work is ok though, but you know, it's "work". Besides, it's a bit inconvenient to drive 40 minutes one way on weekends to check this forum...)



> If all else fails, download a copy of Firefox and use that for VI Control browsing.


Ugh... Switch to a different browser for one web site? Sigh...


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Mar 25, 2006)

Frederick Russ @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> leogardini @ Fri Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes , the forum is getting better and better...only the login that keeps giving me a very severe problem  !!!
> ...


Thanks Frederick , IÂ´m already using Firefox for sometime...I cleared my cache again and it seems much better now!!!


----------



## SONiVOX (Mar 27, 2006)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Mar 24 said:


> Bet you wish you didn't walk into this ambush, eh Al?




HAHAHAHA!

I just wanted to say hi! Seems like folk round here really want a K2 SISC. 

Why do people want a K2 version? Scripting? MAC Platform? Just don't like Giga? 

Best Regards,


----------



## Dr.Quest (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonic Implants @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you wish you didn't walk into this ambush, eh Al?
> ...



Yes, yes and yes.
J


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 27, 2006)

> Why do people want a K2 version? Scripting? MAC Platform? Just don't like Giga?


si si y si (notice the subliminal S.I. reference  )


----------



## PaulR (Mar 27, 2006)

Dr.Quest @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> Sonic Implants @ Mon Mar 27 said:
> 
> 
> > Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Mar 24 said:
> ...



If you could get that SISS string sound working on the K2 with legato and repetition scripting etc - you would probably do quite well. And all the other instruments for that matter.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 27, 2006)

Sonic Implants @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Mar 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Bet you wish you didn't walk into this ambush, eh Al?
> ...



hehe, well, my two cents would be the scripting possibilities. then there are people who just don't like to work with giga and i wouldn't reconfigure all of my pcs only because i have to use a new sampler. (well, maybe i would like it but don't want to reconfigure my stuff)

there are pros and cons about every sampler, of course, but you know, if i am used to one thing i don't want to learn something which i maybe don't need.

since SI is the only lib which is not available in other formats but on of the best sounding libs ever (could die for those strings), it is kinda sad not to use it, only because i don't own and like GS.


----------



## tobyond (Mar 27, 2006)

I don't wish to keep (and maintain) multiple noisy PC's when I have enough horsepower for my needs in one box. K2 is convenient, scriptable and is very much becoming a standard in studios around the world. That said, I'm sure the giga VI will be cool, but the NI juggernaut is mowing down all in it's path, not sure if the giga guys can reclaim what's lost.


----------



## midphase (Mar 27, 2006)

> Why do people want a K2 version? Scripting? MAC Platform? Just don't like Giga?




Hmmm....why are you asking if you already know the answer?


Judging by the response to a K2 version, there is already about $30k of business ready to be had here (and I suspect a lot more).

So please get on with it before someone else comes out with yet another cool orchestral library that totally makes us forget about SI Orchestra and hijacks our $$.


----------



## Waywyn (Mar 27, 2006)

midphase @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> > Why do people want a K2 version? Scripting? MAC Platform? Just don't like Giga?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOL* that's what i would call sweet pressure


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 27, 2006)

Kays, why not get a dedicated GS3 PC and/or convert the library to the K2 format yourself?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 27, 2006)

Convert it to k2? lolll. Good luck to anyone who tries that. It's weird that this lib isn't in k2 format since that's what most seem to use.


----------



## SONiVOX (Mar 27, 2006)

midphase @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> > Hmmm....why are you asking if you already know the answer?
> >
> >
> > Judging by the response to a K2 version, there is already about $30k of business ready to be had here (and I suspect a lot more).
> > ...



Hi Kays,

The reason I ask is because GVI will be available to run as a plugin and also will be MAC friendly, not to mention all of our iMIDI rules etc will work fine in GVI. So it was really a question wheather people were just wanting scripting.

It takes a lot of resourses to do a port that size, and to me that is time we aren't making new stuff. See my dilemma?

Best regards,

AJ


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Mar 27, 2006)

some programs will convert ok, others will need serious tweaking. If it was that simple SI would have done it already. The scripts alone in my mind throw a whole new light on an already well recorded library.


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 27, 2006)

what is this GVI I keep hearing about?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 27, 2006)

GVI is Gigastudios attempt to to keep up with the trendsetting Kontakt. I believe it's like a kompakt but Giga style or something.


----------



## SONiVOX (Mar 27, 2006)

Evan Gamble @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> what is this GVI I keep hearing about?



Hi Evan,

GVI stands for Giga Virtual Instrument. GVI will be a cross-platform plugin version of GIGA VST, AU, & RTAS 

The GVI will work perfectly with SISC in its native format.

Hope this helps,

Best regards,

AJ


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 27, 2006)

Hey Al do you know if GVI will have scripting?


----------



## SONiVOX (Mar 27, 2006)

choc0thrax @ Mon Mar 27 said:


> Hey Al do you know if GVI will have scripting?



Hey Chc0thrax,

I can't really say one way or another.

What is that people really are digging about scripting? Is it all about 3rd part legato scripts? Or are a lot of you making your own custom scripts for all kinds of things?

Thanks in advance for the feedback!

Best regards,

AJ


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 27, 2006)

We've been brainwashed by Thomas J's amazing legato script which can supposedly also detect how you are playing and play the appropriate samples...and that was a while ago, by now his script has probably become self aware and ready for global domination. SI strings sound great but they are the old kind of library, the no real legato kind. Scripting would bring it new life. Hey Al is there any chance someone there could sell me a non noise reduced dirtier version of SI strings??  And do you sell any Jennifer Hruska posters I could hang above my bed?


----------



## Christian Marcussen (Mar 27, 2006)

People have just seen some pretty amazing stuff being pulled off by scripting. Some quite impressive legato stuff has been done, round robin scripts and scripts that detect playing styles and switch articulations accordingly. Generaly scripting seems like an untapped resource which can bring life to older libraries (and new ones of course). 

I think there is a trend to move away from the simple way GigaStudio works, and has worked since the beginning. People want there libraries to be more playable, and scripting may be the solution. So I think people are looking for the great sound of SI combined with the playability of tommorows libraries.

[edit] Instaposted by the hobo


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 27, 2006)

For the record:

I would pay some extra chomp (i.e. $money$) to have scripting on SI. Thing is, I don't want to have to do any of this "junk" (the nice word for it ---- a.k.a shit  ) myself. I want to load and go. 

I have a dumb (which for me means smart) question...........

Why is no one selling a legato script? Is it somewhere already? Somewhere I can download it for free? I don't "get" scripting, but I've heard it, and I want it. Is there someone I can pay to create a script like that? 

No, I'm not a computer geek, otherwise I would already know the answer to my questions.... I'd also know the square root of 45,354,60946,97u24,qt9ut3. (Is that even a real number? Sometimes I wonder...!?!?)

(p.s. I'm not a pro with Kontakt, haven't had it long really. That's why I'm asking really brilliant questions) 

BTW -- I hope the word 'junk' didn't f#ck'n offend anyone.... if so I deeply apologize.


(yes, I'm just entertaining myself, ignore the conjecture and focus on the questions please. Remember, I'm still getting used to this "freedom of speech" idea. It's gonna take time for me to settle in and not abuse it.  )


----------



## Aaron Sapp (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Kid,

Why don't you try learning this junk yourself?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey Al,

Great to read you here again. Count me in as a supporter and of K2 versions of your strings. 

While we're on the subject of conversions, could you please, _please_ convert the Bruins into a decent team? I'm starting to lose all hope...


----------



## SONiVOX (Mar 28, 2006)

Ned Bouhalassa @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> Hey Al,
> 
> Great to read you here again. Count me in as a supporter and of K2 versions of your strings.
> 
> While we're on the subject of conversions, could you please, _please_ convert the Bruins into a decent team? I'm starting to lose all hope...



Hey Ned,

Good to be here, thanks!

On the subject of conversions, some conversions are a taller order than others. :mrgreen: 

Best Regards,


----------



## Evan Gamble (Mar 28, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> Hey Kid,
> 
> Why don't you try learning this junk yourself?



you act like you know it :smile:


----------



## kid-surf (Mar 29, 2006)

Aaron Sapp @ Tue Mar 28 said:


> Hey Kid,
> 
> Why don't you try learning this junk yourself?




Aaron -- because I'd rather 'they' do that 'JUNK'............... 


For the record (to: Choc0) --- SI left some of the 'dirt' in, which I like. It's not quite as 'clean' as VSL or QLSO, which are both pretty well spotless.


----------

